# HEAL -digestive wellness and Iberogast



## ChrisJenas (Apr 15, 2010)

Has anyone ever used this product HEAL- digestive wellness or the product Iberogast for IBS-C and found success? One of my homeopathic doctors patient cured their IBS-C using both of these products. Please share your experiences if anybody has used these products


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

I used 2 bottles of Inerogast but it did not help me. However, I unbderstand it has helped others. It is easy to take and won't do any harm so if I would you I would just take it and see for yourself.Good luck.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

ChrisJenas said:


> Has anyone ever used this product HEAL- digestive wellness or the product Iberogast for IBS-C and found success? One of my homeopathic doctors patient cured their IBS-C using both of these products. Please share your experiences if anybody has used these products


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have tried Iberogast a number of times over the years,but it did not help me,but i always say that anything is worth a try,it just may help you.Good luck.


----------

